# Building using Peerless XLS8's



## Oak244 (Apr 7, 2006)

So I have some Peerless XLS 8" 830491 speakers, that I am thinking of using for a set of nice Tower speakers. Anyone have some design ideas? Like what other speakers I should use with them, Thinking a 3 way of course... Also will need help with the crossovers... Never built a home set-up before. I have always been into Car audio till recently. I want to use these speakers for Music, and will be hooking up my Technics turntable for sure. 

Any help would be great. Thanks


----------

